# Sliding Glass Doors - Help?



## FoxxCola (Sep 11, 2009)

I am building a new enclosure and I REALLY want sliding glass doors on the front. I have looked around the site, as well as the internet and I have not found any clear instructions.

Does anyone have plans or pictures showing how to make them? Or can someone explain how they are done? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 11, 2009)

There are a few places online that sell the track. I don't have any links but a search here or <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://redtailboa.net/forums/index.php" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://redtailboa.net/forums/index.php</a><!-- m --> will find it. You can buy custom cut and sanded edge glass panels at any glass/window shop. It's not cheap! 

The problem with sliding glass panels is the substrate gets in the tracks and makes it very hard to open them. Plus you don't have access to the whole enclosure at one time. I prefer swing down doors. I'm planning on upgrading my enclosures to doors made from 3/4" plywood with a .08" thick Plexiglas window.


----------



## FoxxCola (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you, Those are really good points. But I really do have my heart set one them, I just think they look awesome. As for the price of the track/glass, my parents both work at a hardware store, so I got all of my materials for cheap.

I am upgrading my enclosure as well, I am building the cage with a cupboard underneath. I am halfway finished, and I will post some pictures when it's done


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 14, 2009)

I got into sliding glass enclosure a few years back, I rather have the sliders, but everyone has there favorites, When I do any enclosure with sliding glass I just put something to protect the tracks from substrate.
Below is an example of my Tegu's 1st 4ft long enclsoure when he was a hatchling, I have a 8" high piece of wood protecting the slide tracks, also it lets me put 6" of substrate with ease.







If by any chance some substrate gets in the tracks I just blow it out with the can of air.


----------

